# Looking for lease



## shallowminded14 (Jun 24, 2015)

Looking for a deer lease for the 16-17 deer season. Preferably within 3 hours of College Station and a camp house. Neither of those are a must, but would be nice. Management minded hunter looking to spend no more than 2500, thanks and Gig Em'


----------

